# large pistole primers



## bryantb (Apr 24, 2009)

if anyone out there could help me out with a place online to get large primers please email or respond here, great thank's


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No joy anywhere on primers. Best you can do is find a dealer who will reserve you some when a shipment comes in...


----------

